# Basco des Trevires



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/506175/Basco-des-Trévires/879146279153w72d#show


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Stephanie and Jeff

So what's the question? Do you own him? Do you like him are you breeding him or are you just posting a video for general purposes?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Howdy Mr. Barriano,

Yes we own him. 
Only one litter so far 4 months old (from which there is one male still available with rebate for titling in Ring) and from which I have kept a bitch (see my intro).
I believe Basco is the only FRIII German Shepherd standing at stud in the US who has been to the Selectifs.
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the French dogs. (Did you know Rin tin tin was born in France? ) We also bought a puppy from Coquellerie kennel who is now 2 and almost ready to trial. Both Basco and Esko remind me of the dogs I knew twenty+ years ago. 

Anyway, after reviewing the current topics on this board, I thought I'd post this as an alternate to talking about gas.

Personal aside: We are in the process of buying a ranch in Calhan, so maybe after all these years torturing Ichabods on the 'net you and I finally get to meet in person?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

How are the pups from Esko?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Two of the three males are Scooby doos - the third (far the better at eight weeks) is with a San Antonio cop who we haven't seen since he bought the puppy.

Jeff has kept back two of the seven bitches, the best of which (the one who has the most Esko about her - which is what Jeff was looking to do) had a run in with a copper head at three months old and lost some lip tissue so that kinda put a cramp in her bite work schedule. The other resembles the mother more.

The Basco litter is far superior both in general working characteristics AND in that they are all more him than the bitch, which again is what Jeff was going for.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it possible for you to post a link to the video? 

I dont have an account for www.working-dog.eu and its not possible to watch without having an account.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Didnt Esko start as a little bit of a Scooby doo?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, point taken.


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry Mr. Fontes, if that is possible I don't know how.
I do believe you can create an account for free.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright. 

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> Yes, point taken.


I don't really have any point. I'm just following along out of curiosity. Some of the discussions were pretty interesting.


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

My point: Jeff is also looking to address the "slow maturing" dilemma of the breed, so those who showed the most as puppies were the chosen ones. It is entirely possible for Scooby doo to morph into Godzilla - but difficult to compete with the preferred Ring breed of the Malinois who are oft ready to go out of the box.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So, the pink collar bitch puppy out of Esko--did he keep her? If so, how did she turn out. Will Esko be starting out in Mondio or FR?


Terrasita


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> Howdy Mr. Barriano,
> 
> >Hi Stephanie
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

vid didnt show the basket!? What region did he qualify for the selectiff from?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> So, the pink collar bitch puppy out of Esko--did he keep her? If so, how did she turn out. Will Esko be starting out in Mondio or FR?
> 
> 
> Terrasita


Hi Ms. Cuffie, Pink Collar aka Jujubee and now called Lily lives with a lovely young family where she has her own toddler to vacuum the dining room floor under and where she accompanies her owner on her jogging runs and makes her feel safe when her husband is not at home.

Esko will compete in MR.


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Thomas,

It's a short sale so ??? on the time frame, and I am really ambivalent about being able to tolerate the temperature change - it was 71 degrees here today. 
Colorado Springs does seem to currently be Mondio Central, no?

The original Rin tin tin, studio savior extraordinaire, was French.

Where's your GSD from?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> vid didnt show the basket!? What region did he qualify for the selectiff from?


His scorebook says Lezoux, Reparsac CEC Cognagons, CEC Fenouillet/Selectif Ring. Not sure if that indicates the region - Jeff is not home to ask and I am new to reading French scorebooks.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> Thomas,
> 
> It's a short sale so ??? on the time frame, and I am really ambivalent about being able to tolerate the temperature change - it was 71 degrees here today.
> Colorado Springs does seem to currently be Mondio Central, no?
> ...


The one thing about Colorado is even thou it gets cold it doesn't stay that way for long. It was 60 here today (T-shirt training weather) It's nice to see Training a little closer. I go to Denver for Schutzhund training. It's nice to have Mondio a little
closer now. Are you guys going to be training with Sandro and
Promise at their new place?
Grwgenau vom Himmelhoch is Schutzhund lines with a little herding mixed in. I'm trying to do both Schutzhund and Mondio
His foundation was on legs but he seems to have the genetics for Schutzhund. Bites a trial sleeve full and hard from the get go


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

it was David Puigrenier's dog?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Carmen Camilleri was the past owner


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

David is the one who trialed him. Gotta love the pink vest. Hard to argue with a guy who is a former national kickboxing champion.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> David is the one who trialed him. Gotta love the pink vest. Hard to argue with a guy who is a former national kickboxing champion.


My uncle used to fly him out here for months at a time for training. Great decoy and crazy as hell lol. I'm glad I'm on his good side


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

I would love to see his handling of Basco in training. 
Any chance you uncle might be bringing him over again, Mr. Davis?


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> I would love to see his handling of Basco in training.
> Any chance you uncle might be bringing him over again, Mr. Davis?


Lol I doubt it. My uncle is in a federal prison in California and him and I don't talk anymore;-) I talk to David every now and then and may fly him over to do some decoying for my dogs in the future


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I have heard stories of people hanging out with David and they all seem to either end up with someone in the hospital or jail.


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Oops, sorry for my faux pas Mr. Davis. I have much experience with toxic family.

Maybe I'd best admire David's handling skills from afar Mr. Brandyberry.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> I have heard stories of people hanging out with David and they all seem to either end up with someone in the hospital or jail.


Lol. Yes very true. It's always an adventure when he's in town!


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> Oops, sorry for my faux pas Mr. Davis. I have much experience with toxic family.
> 
> Maybe I'd best admire David's handling skills from afar Mr. Brandyberry.


No worries at all!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope Jeff gets what he is looking for, it might take some time, and a few litters to crack it, but thats the challange of breeding.
P.S. I think its time for the big fella to come back to the WDF. Mods, can you get onto that for me? Thx


----------

